# Bodybuilding use of MK-0677 has shown a potent increase of GH within their system



## basskiller (Aug 13, 2014)

*Bodybuilding use of MK-0677 has shown a potent increase of GH within their system


*The potential application of small molecules in GH therapy has recently become a topic of increasing interest. The spiroindoline *MK-0677*, the benzolactam L-692,429, and the peptides, GHRP-6and _*Hexarelin*_, have been shown to possess potent and selective GH-secretory activity in several species including human.
Moreover, *MK-0677* being a synthetic GH secretagogues act on a signal transduction pathway distinct from that of GHRH. A specific high affinity binding site in porcine and rat anterior pituitary membranes that mediates the activity of these secretagogues has now been identified.

The binding affinity of these structurally diverse _*growth hormone*_ secretagogues is tightly correlated with GH-secretory activity. The binding is Mg(2+)-dependent, is inhibited by GTP-gamma-S, and is not displaced by GHRH and Somatostatin.

The receptor is distinct from that for GHRH and has the properties of a new G-protein-coupled receptor. It is speculated that these GH secretagogues mimic an unidentified natural hormone that regulates GH secretion in concert with GHRH and Somatostatin.

*What&#146;s this all mean to the bodybuilder*?

*MK-0677*, L-692,429, and the peptides, GHRP-6_* and Hexarelin*_, have been shown to possess potent GH activity in our bodies. By using them, we increase the growth hormone activity in our system.


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice write up.


----------



## danked (Aug 13, 2014)

just got some, haven't noticed much yet


----------

